# IBS and Sports?



## MyrandaHogg (Oct 28, 2019)

Does anyone in the community struggle with doing sports because of their IBS? I have a carbohydrate intolerance and it makes it nearly impossible for me to participate in sports that are longer than an hour in duration.


----------

